# Cosmetic Company in Springfield Missouri



## gullygabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I was doing a search for a CCO close to me in Springfield Missouri and one search came up with "The Cosmetic Company" is that the same as a CCO??..Thanks


----------



## sierrao (Feb 6, 2009)

nope its not, i went in there thinking they would have mac, bobbi brown, and the other brands you would find at the cco, but no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they had bare minerals and dermadocter, they wernt even discounted! i was mad, if there going to use that name at least have some discounted mac.


----------



## courters (Feb 23, 2009)

There is an actual CCO in Branson, MO which isn't that bad of a drive from Springfield.  Do a search on OutletBound.com for the exact location - I know it's in the Tanger Outlet but there are a couple outlets in Branson and I can never keep them straight.


----------



## nychick1384 (Jul 7, 2010)

The one in Branson, MO is located at Tanger Outlet. It's a few spots down from the Disney Store. I was there last weekend and was able to get the Tempting Eye Quad from Cult of Cherry and Perfect Topping MSF. I swear I'm going to go broke with one so close to home.


----------

